# low oil pressure on 93 cabby



## ngrisak11 (Mar 18, 2011)

Hey Im having some problems with my ol cabby, shes got about 120k on her, but shes got nasty low oil pressure after running the car for about 20-30 mins and its warm out. Ive changed the oil pump, the rod bearings, the pressure switch, ive even put in thicker oil. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

Fram filter? that will do it. no joke.


----------



## Stevesvws (Apr 12, 2004)

Check in the cabby forums and don a search. There are many threads on this topic.


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

What kind of pressure are we looking at? What rpm? Did you use and oil pressure tester?


----------

